# Sound no picture



## ehardman (Feb 18, 2004)

I searched the forum and found plently of folks with HDMI issues but found nothing like mine.

I have a 14 month old Romio plus with a mini and a Cox tuning adapter. Every now and then, I lose the picture when changing channels or accessing a saved program. TV is on, sound fine but no picture. Only thing that works is to re-boot the Romio. Re-booting the tuning adapter does not help. Re-booting the TV does not help.

Any ideas?


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

ehardman said:


> I searched the forum and found plently of folks with HDMI issues but found nothing like mine.
> 
> I have a 14 month old Romio plus with a mini and a Cox tuning adapter. Every now and then, I lose the picture when changing channels or accessing a saved program. TV is on, sound fine but no picture. Only thing that works is to re-boot the Romio. Re-booting the tuning adapter does not help. Re-booting the TV does not help.
> 
> Any ideas?


I occasionally see something similar with my 4-tuner Roamio (used OTA only), but I can fix it by going back to TiVo Central, then playing the video again. I've never suspected it was HDMI-related because there's no reason for a change in resolution at that point since the Roamio output is fixed at 1080i. I think it's just a TiVo software bug, possibly timing-related. If your problem truly requires a reboot, it's probably different.


----------



## Bongo (Mar 21, 2015)

Is the tivo set to output a fixed resolution, like 1080p or 1080i? Maybe the program is changing the output to 480i or something your tv doesn't like and making things go black.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Try setting the Resolution to only 1 (like 720p), The Tivo is constantly resetting the resolution to match what airs/recorded and the TV cannot keep up or messes up.


----------



## ehardman (Feb 18, 2004)

ThAbtO said:


> Try setting the Resolution to only 1 (like 720p), The Tivo is constantly resetting the resolution to match what airs/recorded and the TV cannot keep up or messes up.


So I downgrade my beautiful Samsung 1080p to 720p? I don't think so.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

ehardman said:


> So I downgrade my beautiful Samsung 1080p to 720p? I don't think so.


No, I was using "720p" as an example. Roamio can go up to 1080p. Just choose the highest resolution the TV can handle and leave everything else unchecked on the Tivo.


----------



## ehardman (Feb 18, 2004)

ThAbtO said:


> No, I was using "720p" as an example. Roamio can go up to 1080p. Just choose the highest resolution the TV can handle and leave everything else unchecked on the Tivo.


Sorry I misunderstood. Thank you for the suggestion.


----------

